# I will pay $300 plus a mag screamer for a lemon lime huffy slingshot!



## slingshot dude (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi! i am looking for a lemon lime huffy slingshot or slingshot frame, fork, seat, and gaurd. i have been looking for one since college when my parents sold it!
i will pay $300 plus a mag wheel screamer frame, and fork for a lemon lime huffy slingshot. or $325 without the screamer for trade.


----------



## slingshot dude (Mar 29, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## RailRider (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe you should have paid for the one you won on ebay a few weeks ago and you wouldn't still be looking! ☺ You remember it right? It is your Avatar photo! lol


----------



## slingshot dude (Mar 30, 2011)

i didnt win that bike. i was on vacation at the time and was waching it. i didnt even bid on it because i dont have a phone. i have it as my avatar photo because when i was 8, my mom took me go the neiborhood coast to coast store and bought a bike identical to the one in my avatar. it even hade the exact same rare seat!


----------



## slingshot dude (Apr 3, 2011)

anyone?!?!


----------



## slingshot dude (Apr 10, 2011)

parts? bikes.....................................................................................................................???????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RailRider (Apr 17, 2011)

Sure Colton, this hobby is a pretty small world. lol


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 18, 2011)

RailRider said:


> Sure Colton, this hobby is a pretty small world. lol




Hey RR leave the 8 year olds aloan and go back to your RBF, you can't Dictate over here!..lol


----------



## slingshot dude (Apr 23, 2011)

$350 plus the screamer?


----------



## slingshot dude (Apr 24, 2011)

$355 plus the screamer?


----------



## slingshot dude (Apr 25, 2011)

RailRider said:


> Sure Colton, this hobby is a pretty small world. lol




My Name is James. Not colton!


----------



## slingshot dude (Apr 26, 2011)

anyone know any body that knows somebody that has a friend that has a slingshot?


----------



## slingshot dude (May 23, 2011)

i guess there is none out there?


----------



## 68avenger5 (May 28, 2011)

I would like to have the orange version,the kid next door got one the same time I got the avenger 5 (christmas 1969) but never learned how to ride a bike so it sat in the garage untill they moved in 73 but would not sell it.  Its probably a good thing I did not get it as with my avenger 5 it would have gotten sold for gas money when I got a car in 78.


----------



## slingshot dude (Jun 28, 2011)

RailRider said:


> Maybe you should have paid for the one you won on ebay a few weeks ago and you wouldn't still be looking! ☺ You remember it right? It is your Avatar photo! lol





Hey Ron i think you and yor friends on the mbf should stop following me wherever i go. i would like to continue this hoby without fighting or getting comments that offend me on ratrods. also that slingshot was purchased by my dad and he sent the money and then he told the seller that the money was on the way and the seller said that he was selling the bike to someone else. so please stop. once again not trying to get in a fight or anything. - Colton


----------



## slingshot dude (Jun 28, 2011)

68avenger5 said:


> I would like to have the orange version,the kid next door got one the same time I got the avenger 5 (christmas 1969) but never learned how to ride a bike so it sat in the garage untill they moved in 73 but would not sell it.  Its probably a good thing I did not get it as with my avenger 5 it would have gotten sold for gas money when I got a car in 78.




I have seen several orange ones. there is one on mbf for 250-300 if u r interested the sellers name is snolab.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 28, 2011)

Finally my curiousity got the best of me and I opened this thread...but I thought a lemon lime sligshot was a drink I could enjoy poolside... oh well.


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 28, 2011)

After reading this convoluted string of BS in this thread I NEED a lemon lime slingshot by the pool.....


----------



## Firstyearchevelle (Jun 29, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> After reading this convoluted string of BS in this thread I NEED a lemon lime slingshot by the pool.....




x2         lol


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree! X3 and I might need a pool too.


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 19, 2011)

azhearseguy said:


> Hey RR leave the 8 year olds aloan and go back to your RBF, you can't Dictate over here!..lol




Ya! you cant rule this site like the mbf! lol!


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 19, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Finally my curiousity got the best of me and I opened this thread...but I thought a lemon lime sligshot was a drink I could enjoy poolside... oh well.




*Lol..With a little Umbrella please!...*


----------



## pedal alley (Sep 26, 2011)

azhearseguy said:


> *Lol..With a little Umbrella please!...*



 make it a double.


----------

